# New Hampshire craigslist Shelby 28"



## Hawthornecrazy (Aug 18, 2017)

https://nh.craigslist.org/bik/d/1920s-shelby-speedway-special/6248650773.html

???


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 18, 2017)

Not bad


----------



## vincev (Aug 18, 2017)

Grab it !


----------



## bikeyard (Aug 19, 2017)

Its been on close to a month


----------



## Krakatoa (Aug 19, 2017)

If you're looking for accolades for your craigslist reporting performance, you need to do better in your own area.


----------



## whisper2scream (Sep 24, 2017)

bikeyard said:


> Its been on close to a month



Hey, Neighbor -
Based on your collection, I suspect you have something of value to say about this bike.  What are your thoughts?  
Thanks -
Chris in Concord


----------



## bikeyard (Sep 24, 2017)

I think it’s a great project @ $200


whisper2scream said:


> Hey, Neighbor -
> Based on your collection, I suspect you have something of value to say about this bike.  What are your thoughts?
> Thanks -
> Chris in Concord



ea


----------



## tacklebox (Sep 24, 2017)

whisper2scream said:


> Hey, Neighbor -
> Based on your collection, I suspect you have something of value to say about this bike.  What are your thoughts?
> Thanks -
> Chris in Concord




You live in concord I'm right in pembroke


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## whisper2scream (Sep 24, 2017)

bikeyard said:


> I think it’s a great project @ $200
> 
> ea



Thanks.  That seems reasonable to me as well.  Another CABEr indicated that the crank and wheels are not original.  I wonder how easy it would be to find the right stuff.  I've have absolutely no Shelby experience, but the age intrigues me and I really love the tool box tank.


----------



## whisper2scream (Sep 24, 2017)

tacklebox said:


> You live in concord I'm right in pembroke
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



What are you riding these days?


----------



## tacklebox (Oct 5, 2017)

whisper2scream said:


> What are you riding these days?



My 59' tiger




Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## whisper2scream (Oct 5, 2017)

tacklebox said:


> My 59' tigerView attachment 687442
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




Nice looking steed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

